# Eheim 2080



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi all,

any personal experiences with the Eheim 2080 filter?
pro's cons?

I currently have the 2236 and the 2075 that I'll move over.

I'm thinking of getting it for my next aquarium project a 120 gallon

thx
Ray


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a good read

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/fx5-vs-eheim-pro3-2080-a-6528/

There is also a link to monsterfishkeeper.com

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...8458-REVIEW-Fluval-FX5-vs-Eheim-Pro3-compared


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks ill check out those links


Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

